# internet access



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

does anyone have experience re connecting to the internet from sailboat - maybe via ham radio? all responses appreciated - thank you


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Log onto WWW.Sailmail.com They have developed a way to send e-mail via SSB. 

Carrie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I connect my NOKIA-9110 mobile-telephone to my Compaq laptop and can then connect to the Internet while sailing (provided being within 20 NM off the coast for the GSM-coverage). It works perfect Klaas


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Tamo:

You''ve got several options of passing data *via* the internet but true internet access is both difficult & expensive.
1. Laptop access is possible (e.g., see AT&T''s worldnet service) but, to pull down more than just email, is very expensive.
2. There are many ways to send/receive email (incl. attachments) via SSB and a Pactor TNC. See winlink.org/wl2k for (free) ham access, or visit sailmail.com for non-profit Marine SSB access. There are also many private vendors (Pinoak Digital, MarineNet, CruiseEmail, etc.) that will provide for-profit Marine SSB service. But all these are essentially email programs except Winlink, which also offers many hundreds of internet-based files of interest to a cruising sailboat (e.g., wx faxes, text f''casts, wave/wind projections for all parts of the world).

Jack Tyler
Lying Port of Spain, Trinidad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello
I use here on my boat standard cell phone {bagphone with 5 watt output.
With Mast antenna it does ok while coastal.
Just the standard internet hookup.
Although we just got a starband sat hookup for the boat, we have not really based any real thoughts on it.
Sailmail is ok as we use it also on SSB.
If all you need is say 20mile coverage then cell phone will do while going along coastal.
Offshore I use the starband sat/ backed up with SSB.
Im using the ceel phone hookup as I write this.
Be advised with a cell phone {bag} hookup if you use alot say several hours, one needs to mount a cooling fan on the final TX area.
Alot of heat build up from a cell while its on air for some time.
Ham Radio...
Its nice and Ive had it for years, and its fairly stable.. But one needs to always have backups.
Hope this helps somewhat
IronWind
At Anchorage Ft Myers Fl


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Just to clarify for readers of this thread, the use of the term ''internet'' gets things real confused, real fast when the generic topic is ''communication''.

It sounds like Ironwind is un usually well-equipped boat re: comm gear, and he is talking about sailing within 20 miles of one of the fastest growing areas of the country. Cell phone access to the WWW portion of the internet is possible under such circumstances, but it''s v e r y slow and usually therefore expensive. Such access disappears once one heads further offshore, unless a large bankrool and a Mini-M satcomm system e.g. is aboard.

Email access to and across the internet, on the other hand, can be accomplised in many ways. Several of the methods Ironwind mentions illustrate this: One is the not-for-profit but commercial Sailmail system (intended for Marine SSB radios but available on any SSB that can work their freqs) allows any form of communication and charges a $200/year one-time fee; access is generally limited to 10-12 mins/day. Another is the ham email system (the Winlink system), which uses the same technology, is free, offers virtually unlimited access, and is far more than email (offering digital wxfax, text f''casts and much else) but NOT web access. There are other for-profit Pactor II providers (same technology as above, with both a monthly & per/msg fee structure), and then of course everyone these days knows about Pocketmail, yet another cruiser favorite.

My point is that email access to/from the internet is one thing, but not at all the Web system such as we''re using right now. Gaining Web access in the near term is difficult & expensive, at best, when offshore from a boat.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jack
Yes we tend to be on the heavy side for comms
We do "some" travel coastal, but we are equiooed for just about any travel anywhere.
We download the weather maps via the "internet" if we are close in. If not we DL them off of HF SSB
We are trying out the starband today and it seems great.Although the auto tracking for the small dish needs to be re-tuned.
We run all Icom gear for the Comms and Ham Band we use Yasue {sp} and Ten Tec.. simply because we have it.
We have a Sat Phone havent used it since the Alaska trip, it tends to be real expensive..
A simple phone patch from the Ham Bands is about all we need EXCEPT if we really need it.
IronWind


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we have been using a kvh mini-m for internet access offfshore with great results
eric


----------



## silentfaith (Jul 20, 2001)

Look into Magellan GSC100 satelite email.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do you know the website for the Magellan Sat E-mail?


----------



## silentfaith (Jul 20, 2001)

goto www.mysatmail.com or www.orbcomm.net or com. these are the service providers to use the Magellan gsc100....check out ebay for the unit itself sometimes you can get one for about $300 or $400 well worth it. Even if it is a older model the company can upgrade it online for free. The monthly fee is $30 Buy a vhf splitter and share the vhf antenna to send and receive messages. Cpt. Craig


----------

